
How to improve at programming? - JudeMolloy
I feel I have a decent knowledge of programming however I would really like to improve? Does anyone have any recommendations&#x2F;resources to help me improve?<p>Thanks
======
asdojasdosadsa
Participate in open source projects of your liking

